# artwork submission/ordering distressed custom transfers



## ljfgeorgia (Nov 30, 2011)

Hoping someone can help in a bit of a hurry; Have a custom order to place for transfers, all white. Customer did the artwork herself and added a kind of "distressed" element to it. I have finally gotten the hang of order custom transfers through the couple of vendors that I use, but have no idea how to order a custom transfer with a distressed look to it. I know there are overlays out there, but never used one and am not sure how and if I do find one, can I just submit the artwork with this distressed layer over it? The customer came up with this design as I mentioned but didn't use a vector based program so I need to trace it in illustrator anyway(which I have done, but I can tell that some of the "distressing", where she wants the shirt color to show through, will not meet the general guideline of 2pts of white space). I am attaching the artwork - any suggestions/advice/direction would be appreciated. Oh, and she would like white ink.

Thanks so much in advance if you can help!!


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't send it to Versatranz. Their heads will explode!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Probably be easier to just have it direct printed. Most of the transfer companies can't deal with non-vector graphics and even the ones that can don't like distressed overlays; or at least they didn't last time I tried which was a few years ago.

Another option is lose the distress and send it to F&M Expressions, they can add a distress in house.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

check out Seay graphics. They did some good distressed two color transfers for me. Same day. Their white isn't that good though. Everything else is awesome.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

I would just contact the vendors you already use to see if they provide in-house distressing of 
submitted art and if they do they should be able to provide you a proof of what it'll look like so that 
you can show your client...if they do not provide this service there are companies out there that do so I would just contact afew and ask


----------

